# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  J2ME Polish

## zehs_sha

*What's in it?*

 J2ME Polish is a collection of tools for developing J2ME applications:
 Build tools for creating application bundles out of one source project - for multiple devices and multiple locales.
A device database which can be used to adjust your application to different handsets with Preprocessing.
A user interface (GUI), which is designed outside of the application code with simple text-files (CSS).
Utiliy classes like the BitMapFont or ArrayList.
Standalone Tools like the editor for modifying binary data files.
...and this is just the start!

http://www.j2mepolish.org/index.html

----------


## handinux

j2mepolish همانطور که از نامش پیداست برای روکاری Midlet  های شما API های بسیاری را ارائه می کند که در نوع خود بی نظیر است.البته جسته گریخته کسانی از این API ها تولید کرده اند و می توانید آنها را در سورس فورج پیدا کنید که البته به پای پولیش نمی رسند. واقعا شگفت انگیز است و برنامه نویسی با آن هیجان بسیاری برای برنامه نویس ایجاد می کند.خیلی راحت می توانید بازی دست کنید- خیلی راحت از اعداد اعشاری با دقت بالا استفاده کنید - خیلی راحت منو و دیگر ابزارهای زیبا برای برنامه تان ایجاد کنید و بسیاری از امکانات دیگر..لازم به ذکر است که تمامی تولید کنندگان نرم افزار تجاری برای موبایل در ایران از پولیش و یا سایر API های متن باز استفاده می کنند که شرکت پارس آسان افزار که وابسته به صنعتی شریف است و دانشجویان آنجا عضوش هستند و یا شرکت موبایلیها از این دسته هستند.کار با این نرم افزار و توابعش کمی دردسر دارد اما به آن مزایا می ارزد.اگر درخواست کننده برای آموزش این نرم افزار زیاد باشد پس پایان امتحانات آموزش آنرا شروع خواهم کرد.پایدار باشید

----------


## zehs_sha

> برای آموزش این نرم افزار زیاد باشد پس پایان امتحانات آموزش آنرا شروع خواهم کرد


من استقبال می کنم

----------


## fmehdi

پس چرا شروع نمی کنید ؟
منم حتما پیگیری میکنم چون بهش نیاز دارم ...

----------


## fmehdi

من دارم دانلودش می کنم که آموزش شروع شد از شما عقب نمونم الان 20 درصد هستش ... شما هم شروع کنید !!!

----------


## fmehdi

من دارم دانلودش می کنم که آموزش شروع شد از شما عقب نمونم الان 20 درصد هستش ... شما هم شروع کنید !!!

----------


## handinux

دوست عزیز من گفتم پس از پایان امتحانات! از نیمه اسفند به بعد هستم در خدمت دوستان.
تا بعد

----------


## handinux

سلام بر همه دوستان
اومدم تا توضیحاتی راجع به یافته هایم در مورد J2me Polish بدم.
این پروژه همونطور که از ترجمه عنوانش می شه فهمید برای ایجاد ظاهر گرافیکی مناسب در پروژه های موبایل تحت جاوا هست.این نرم افزار حاوی تعداد زیادی API جهت انجام این کار می باشد.برای مثال فرم ها و منوهایی با ظاهر بهتر و زیباتر . البته مقادیر زیادی API نیز جهت محاسبات و دیگر کارها در ون خود دارد.این نرم افزار هچنین دارای پلاگین هایی هست که با IDE های Netbeans و Eclipse تجمیع می شود.که در پایان نحوه نصب و Integrate کردن آن با Netbean توضیح داده خواهد شد.همچنین از مزایای این نرم افزار تولید برنامه هایی با زبان محلی بدون لزوم استفاده از API های خود جاوا است.که در واقع مشکل فارسی سازی را به طور کامل حل کرده است.
این فریم ورک قدرتمند از چند نرم افزار دیگر استفاده می کند که باید به صورت جداگانه آنها را دریافت کنید . توضیح هر یک به شرح زیر است :

Jad که یک دی کامپایلر است.توسط این برنامه می توانید فایلهای class را به سورس آن ها(.java) تبدیل کنید . 

Proguard  این برنامه فایل نهایی شما را تا حد امکان جمع و جور می کند و حجم آنرا کاهش می دهد و از الگوریتم های خاص خودش استفاده می کند که در صورت نیاز بگویید تا بیشتر توضیح بدم.خاصیت جالب دیگر این برنامه آن است که کد نهایی شما را در مقابل دی کامپایل کردن محافظت می کند.دیگر کسی قادر به دی کامپایل کردن کد شما نیست!

7-zip این برنامه برای پکیجینگ و فشرده کردن فایل نهایی است

همچنین شما می بایست نرم افزار ant که مخصوص تولید راحت تر نرم افزار بر اساس فایلهای xml است را دانلود نمایید از ant.apache.com که البته پیشنهاد می کنم روی لینوکس امتحان کنید. 
ضمنا به یک شبیه ساز یکی از انواع گوشی ها نیز نیازمندید.برای مثال شبیه ساز سونی اریکسون را از سایت مربوطه اش دانلود کنید.

خوب حالا فایل Polish ی رو که دانلود کردید با دستور
Java –jar "masire file.jar"
در خط فرمان اجرا کنید.
برنامه اجرا میشود.نصب این برنامه بسیار راحت است . فقط در یک صفحه مسیر نصب Netbean را از شما می پرسد که احتمالا آنرا نیز خودش پیدا کرده! پس از نصب ای برنامه netbeans را اجرا کنید.همانجایی که قبلا پروژه موبایل ایجاد می کردید یک گزینه به نام J2me Polish project یا یه همچین چیزی اضافه شده. که اونجا باید کدتون رو بنویسید و از کلاسهای جدید Polish استفاده کنید.
ادامه دارد...

----------


## shahab297

دوستان سلام
من ر زمینه برنامه نویسی موبایل کار میکنم اما از هر آدرسی که کلمه Download در آن وجود داشته باشد نمیتوانم دانلود کنم بنابراین اگر دوستان آدرسی که شامل این کلمه نباشد برای دانلود برنامه Polish  یا سایر ملزومات برنامه نویسی موایل دارند خواهش میکنم لطف کنند کمک کنند.
ممنون

----------


## arashkey

> دوستان سلام
> من ر زمینه برنامه نویسی موبایل کار میکنم اما از هر آدرسی که کلمه Download در آن وجود داشته باشد نمیتوانم دانلود کنم بنابراین اگر دوستان آدرسی که شامل این کلمه نباشد برای دانلود برنامه Polish  یا سایر ملزومات برنامه نویسی موایل دارند خواهش میکنم لطف کنند کمک کنند.
> ممنون


متاسفانه درست می گویند اگر کسی دارد لطفا  آپلود کند
با تشکر

----------


## handinux

یعنی نمی توانید از سایت پولیش دانلود کنید؟

----------


## tehranchi

> j2mepolish همانطور که از نامش پیداست برای روکاری Midlet های شما API های بسیاری را ارائه می کند که در نوع خود بی نظیر است.البته جسته گریخته کسانی از این API ها تولید کرده اند و می توانید آنها را در سورس فورج پیدا کنید که البته به پای پولیش نمی رسند. واقعا شگفت انگیز است و برنامه نویسی با آن هیجان بسیاری برای برنامه نویس ایجاد می کند.خیلی راحت می توانید بازی دست کنید- خیلی راحت از اعداد اعشاری با دقت بالا استفاده کنید - خیلی راحت منو و دیگر ابزارهای زیبا برای برنامه تان ایجاد کنید و بسیاری از امکانات دیگر..لازم به ذکر است که تمامی تولید کنندگان نرم افزار تجاری برای موبایل در ایران از پولیش و یا سایر API های متن باز استفاده می کنند که شرکت پارس آسان افزار که وابسته به صنعتی شریف است و دانشجویان آنجا عضوش هستند و یا شرکت موبایلیها از این دسته هستند.کار با این نرم افزار و توابعش کمی دردسر دارد اما به آن مزایا می ارزد.اگر درخواست کننده برای آموزش این نرم افزار زیاد باشد پس پایان امتحانات آموزش آنرا شروع خواهم کرد.پایدار باشید


 
با عرض سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز

اول از همه چیز باید به شما بابت این تاپیک زیبا تبریک بگم و تشکر کنم از مطالب ارزشمندتون در این زمینه ولی دوست عزیز اگر امکانش هست در زمینه اطلاع رسانی اونم از نوع محلیش یبشتر دقت نمائید بنده به عنوان یکی از اعضای تیم موج موبایل و یا همان موبایلیها باید خدمتتون عرض کنم هنوز یک نسخه از این نرم افزار کمکی رو نصب نکردم و حتی نمونه اون رو هم ندیدم و باید اضافه کنم هر نمونه کاری که از این تیم دیده شده از پایه توسط خود تیم طراحی گردیده است ....

با آرزوی موفقیت
 منتظر توضیحات بیشتر شما دوست عزیز هستم

----------


## mojtabaasgarifard

http://download.berlios.de/polish/j2mepolish-2.0.1.jar
اینم 
آخرین نسخش دیگه چی می خوای؟

----------


## Mah

سلام دوستان .
لطفاً ادامه دهید . Polish برای من خیلی جالب است .

----------


## Ehsanjs

سلام
من دنبال یه کتاب آموزشی خوب و کامل (زبان اصلی - یا فارسی) برای  j2mepolish می گردم
کسی  سراغ داره؟

----------


## Ehsanjs

خودم پیدا کردم اگر کسی می خواد بگه

----------


## Ehsanjs

http://techtime.co.nz/download/attac...2ME_Polish.pdf

----------


## Ehsanjs

سلام
من می خوام توی یک پروژه ی Polish فارسی بنویسم
لطفا کمکم کنیدF1

----------


## nicevahid

سلام. خسته نباشيد. من تازه كارمو زياد نميدونم فقط مي خوام برسم كه فرمت polish كه مي خوايم نصب كنيم روي netbeans بايد jar باشه؟ اگه نه لطفا لينكش رو يه جا معرفي كنيد

----------


## bahman68

سلام
ممنون از اطلاعاتي كه گذاشتي.
من يكي از نمونه هاي خود polish را در netbeans باز كردم منتهي package هايي كه استفاده كرده بود نا شناخته بودند.
براي رفع اين مشكل چي كار بايد بكنم؟

----------

